# Cambodian Crowntail x White Marble HMDT



## masterdan407 (Jan 30, 2013)

They spawned on 03/25. 

The eggs hatched at about 36 hrs.

They are not free swimming yet but they should be within a day or two!

so anyways here are the proud parents!!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I especially love that female. Cant wait to see how the babies turn out :-D


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Interesting pair. Can't wait to see the turn out


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm excited to see what you get!


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Awe our spawn has the same birthday! Subscribed.


----------



## JandE Pets (Mar 17, 2013)

i like the pair tell us how the fry are doing.how large is the spawn?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Good luck! Interesting pair you have picked out!


----------



## masterdan407 (Jan 30, 2013)

well, I had a death in the family so I had to go home for the weekend. I 40+ fry that had just become free swimming when I left on saturday morning. I educated a friend of mine on what to do with my bettas. I told her to only put a little dab of microworms in on sunday morning. I even showed her how to do it and I put a sticky note on the tank. When I got back the whole bottom of the tank had a layer of dead microworms on it....and a lot of dead fry...only 3 were left alive. so I guess I will be spawning this pair again in the near future...


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss! What an interesting pair though I wonder what you would have ended up with?


----------



## JandE Pets (Mar 17, 2013)

sorry for your losses. yes re-spawn! how are the other three doing


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Maybe the remaining ones will survive? Looking forward to seeing what you get!


----------



## masterdan407 (Jan 30, 2013)

The three that are left seem to be doing really well!! I had to get them out of the spawn tank because of all the waste and stuff. They survived almost a complete water change (it was a very long process...) and are eating well!! I'm going to try to get some pictures, but they are still pretty small. I am re conditioning the pair to spawn again in a few weeks hopefully with better results next time!


----------



## masterdan407 (Jan 30, 2013)

update pics!


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Cute! Awesome 3 babies!


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

well this will be good practice for you getting a regimen down and learning about fry developement with only three versus 100+ Hope the little guys continue to do well


----------



## masterdan407 (Jan 30, 2013)

So I respawned them! Babies hatched last night!!!! Lots of little tails!!! I'd say around 100, but they are hard to count!!! I'm pretty excited!!! I really hope it works out this time! I can't get pictures right now because he built his nest at the back of the tank...


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Congrats. Keep us posted. Any updates on the first 3?


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

yay more babies!!


----------



## masterdan407 (Jan 30, 2013)

Its hard to get a picture of the nest since only have my phone camera. This one looks decent though. Some are almost horizontal! Most are still in the nest though


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm interested to see what this pair generates.

Good luck!


----------



## masterdan407 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks!!! So I can't get pictures of the spawn of three becaus they are in a 5 gallon tub and the sides are sort of cloudy. One of them died a few days ago...I'm not really sure why. But dad was removed and most all of them are free swimming!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

How big are the triplets? (lol) You probably need a 2.5-3 gal tank for growout now, sadly kinda. Then divide it when they are older XD The bright side to a small spawn.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Can't wait for more pictures and updates!


----------



## JandE Pets (Mar 17, 2013)

congrats on the new spawn. how are the other .. two? cant wait to see how the spawns come out. picks?!


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Update?!


----------



## masterdan407 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry I haven't updated in a while. I have been really busy with schoolwork. I counted 63 babies today! They are doing really well!!!! The other two we added to my room mates spawn that only had 7 and was spawned at the same time. They are doing well but I can get pictures of them because they are in a cloudy-plastic 5g tub. I will try to get some baby pics later!


----------



## masterdan407 (Jan 30, 2013)

It's hard to get good pics when they are young!!!! lol


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

They are so cute! =)


----------



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

Cute!


----------

